# Noobs golf mkv delux sq (ish) build thread



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

greetings all.. 
have been looking around this place for a few weeks and just have to say one thing though.. im drowning in information here.. 

totaly overloaded.. annyway i am an guy from Trondheim, Norway. 32 years old and mostly done everything myself, (exept the head unit) as you can probably see for yourself is that english is not my main language so there will be wird spelling so you are warned!! : P

my car stereo history have realy been to hell and back










not this car though. : P the first one was an space star that actualy got totaled 3-4 houers b4 i where done with the build.. 

diddent hear a frikking thing : (
i where almost done with the build, made an box of mdf do house my amp and filters

anyhow inside 2 weeks this got installed:








it is an pioneer avh-3300bt system without nav.
then this one









then i started with this
































and continued with this:









and then this came along:









continued the build with this: silent coat, compared to the roadkill(that i forgot to heat up, but installed in abaout 20 degrees celsius.)
silent coat is like butter to install where the roadkill is more like bricks but the silent coat smells more asphalt.
annyway i put in 2 layers of theese here:


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

and here








and so on

























































then the bad wheather arrived so i had to move into my garrage:








to pull some whires


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

oookay.. its not easy to see in this shot








but i am planning to showcase the amp and filters in the hatch closest to the back seat, rebuilding it and get an plate of 

glass to cover it and also to show it off, i got some fake black leatherthingy to cover it up to hide the wires and mdf.

equipment: 
i got the pioneer head unit, got an hertz hp2x (2*230w) also have already bought a set of hertz mlk 165 2 way component set 

from a friend of mine that was originaly going into the space star.

for the front doors i am looking to get some good 3-way set from hertz thats not sounds worse than the mlk165
and are considering the new mlk3 pa set for the front doors, 

whether or not im getting a sub in the boot idk. depends on the answers i get from you peoples.
(just missed an 4000 nok deal for an mk-3 set from hertz.. unused costs 17000 nok brand new : (((( im so annoyed abaout that.. )

annyhow thats whats done so far. i am going to drill new holes for the wires so they dont rub against metal and get som plastick protectors to protect them.. 

but its kinda hard to find the time nowadays he`s now 9 and a half week old the little monster! : P

i am planning to do somthing like this as well:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-our-members/19914-building-door-panels.html .

if i get convinced by you that this should include a sub, i am going to build it oem style on the left side of the boot behind 

the wheel.
got to make some kind oh hatch together with the sub to be able to work the tail lights if they go out. not shure how im gona 

do that though..
thats all i think
have a good night. 
hopefully the "monster" will still sleep : P

ps thank you to take the time to read and post in this : ) and hopefully you got some insight on the hertz/sub question


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Noobdelux said:


> then the bad wheather arrived so i had to move into my garrage:


Now THAT is some dedication!! 

Nice work!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you sir. well it was my only weekend of each week so i had to do what you got to do hehe..

i work 3 weekends a month. 

annyway, what i am going to do with it forward is to sound deaden the doors, make holes to the rca and stuff to the boot, custom build a boks for the amps and x overs in the boot.
oh yeah.. run speaker whires ofcourse...


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks really nice so far. about how many sheets of stinger roadkill did you use for the trunk area?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

oh.. well not shure actually but atleast 1 4" box as seen in the picture, cant remember if i used it annywhere else though, annyway i have two layers of this.. 

just remember to heat it up a bit, even in 20 degrees+ its realy hard to install


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

did you use a heatgun to heat it or just a hairdryer?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

lol .. i diddent read the small type on the box.. so i diddent do annything.. would probably be realy easier when heated alittle.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you sir..

its not a small monster annymore.. 2 and a half month: 64 cm 7.1 kg<!!! he`s a big monster now...

annyhow got anny thoughs on the build?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

another thing i am thinking abaout is to get an forward facing camera to record what happends in front of the car, annyone got anny suggestions?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

very nice... looking forward to see how this goes.! you should do a sub enclosure like the one i did for the MKVI


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

we will see.. : ) looks like i might getting some maestro for the front set. btw how do i go about to have a center channel?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Does your car have the cutout for the center channel? If not, you can always fabricate one.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i have not been under that lid( i got the auro tray i belive it is called.)
but what kind of equipment do i need to make this work, special head units or processors(and are theese conected with rca`s or what? ) : P


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

To be hi est, I've never don't a center channel before. But you can use either or. Some head units have a center channel rca output, so all you have to do is run am amp to it. Same for a processor. I believe the bit-one allows you to dedicate the 8 outputs it has to whatever you like (front, center, rear, sub, etc)


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

depends on what kind of sound system i order from maestro : P i might have to save up to a sub, and i have only an 2 channel amp now so bleh : P

btw is this maybe a too powerful amp for the mlk165 set i have and the epic mastro 3 way got a rating on 75 and the m line 3-way got an ratino of 95 the amp i have is an 2*220 hertz amp Hertz EP 2X - 2-kanals forsterker, 2x220W / 1x700w @ 4 ohm - planetHIFI.no (url in norwegian)

is this too mutch?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

and another question i have found, and i have realy tried to search but the exact information is elusive.. hven dealing with road noise, should i have put the stinger/silent coat layer on top of the road noise layer or does it not matter? and how mutch? do i need like 50% with the silent coat or more less and almost 100% with the road noise deadener?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yo all.. now i have done somthing with those cables in the boot, to have them more protected against the metal:


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

worst enemy of a diy`er: snow and no garrage : (


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

regardless of how good a midbass driver you have, you ALWAYS want a subwoofer...the simple fact is that no real midbass woofer can produce true bass frequencies, even the most stout usually will die below 50hz or so...so having a dedicated speaker that will handle those frequencies will be key in reproducing music accurately.

b


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

thinking abaout somthing thats good shallow mounted so i dont loose so mutch boot space(looking to mount it on the left side of the boot. because if i put it in the floor of the boot i need somthing on top to defent it against whatever thats put in there and i wonder then what that will do to the sound.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like a good start! Congrats for your baby!

How do you get away from your lady so easy? Lol

There are many excellent small sealed enclosure subs available. You could do a <1^3ft enclosure that would be easy to take out if needed.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

not easy m8.. long houers of begging : ) annyway i thinking abaout doing an stealth install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

there are quite a few shallow subs out there..how much airspace, power at what impedance, and mounting depths do you have to work with?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> there are quite a few shallow subs out there..how much airspace, power at what impedance, and mounting depths do you have to work with?


to be honest, i dont have anny clue at all. i have included photos where i want it, and if i got to then rebuild the carpet lining back there it is no problem. i havent even a amplefier for a sub even. well i could sell that hertz amp and stick with the infinity kappa amp my steph dad got(think its abaout 120 pr channel)

i guess it would be as shallow as posible, and the frontset i am getting is most probably this: GermanMAESTRO - Powered by MAESTRO Badenia and i got a hertz mlk165 set for the back doors 




























thank you in advanced for your input sir.

sincerly
noobdelux


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

oh damn.. did i missed somthing? for running passive? do i need one amp channel pr passive xover?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

found out that i do need one channel for each xover.. sooo got to sell one hertz hp2x


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Noobdelux said:


> found out that i do need one channel for each xover.. sooo got to sell one hertz hp2x


Your doing passive? No active?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you an American living in Norway?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> Your doing passive? No active?


yes i am going to run this passive


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

disaster have struck!! some damn idiot put a knife to my tires while i was at night shift! so that have iced my ice.. new tires all around + new low jack= -800$
 : ( : ( : ( : ( : (


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Noobdelux said:


> disaster have struck!! some damn idiot put a knife to my tires while i was at night shift! so that have iced my ice.. new tires all around + new low jack= -800$
> : ( : ( : ( : ( : (


Sorry to hear that about your car....update us when you make some progress


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

X2!!! I was looking forward to your impression of the German Maestro's.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

so was i.. got to go bargin hunting now.. pain in the arse...


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yeaahw.. we`r back in biz "darn wife" i had used money of the stereo budget to get money to new tires but the wicked woman pulled the rest of it, spit in some together with my father and ordered me somthing that i have been telling her abaout:


----------



## Nemesys66 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Noobs,

I thought I might answer on your thread instead on mine...
For the fans, honestly, nevermind. Since I quite didn't finish my install, fans were actually never plugged. I ran the amps sometimes for 4 hours and they never overheated. I guess as long as you have a natural airflow and enough box volume for them to breathe, it should be ok.
As for the amp position, well, my Mk 4 is made a bit different than the mk 5.
The flat booth wasn't a big issue back in the days so when you folded the back seats, there was like 8-10 cm difference between the seats and the trunk floor. With my rack, I had a totally flat trunk floor just like you have in yours from factory (kind of practical to carry a golf bag or a dead body...lol).
Also I needed a bigger surface to put 3 amps plus the MS-8 and the back of the seat wasn't enough.
For the door panels, well think about it.
I don't know the mk5's but I guess it is very similar to the mk4 and after seeing a few cars, believe me the VW doors are really great. They are a pain in the ass to open but they are as sealed as you can dream of and you can really build a true enclosure out of them. A lot of work on these panels you showed and with them, your car will sell like a two-places cuffin if one day you decide to buy a different car.
After I deadened mine and build my pods, with the MW170, I never heard a single rattle (and believe me they went LOOOOOOW). Am afraid that the door card is just not heavy enough to hold the speakers tightly (or you have to put 20 kg of MDF on them and it will run the door hinges tired very quickly).
For the Sub, it was my first resin/fiber enclosure and I wouldn't go any different way today. It is a bit of work but the result is way better. Plus you have seen there is a lot of lost space on both wings of the VW. You keep your trunk full volume and the sub is protected.
That's it, good luck on the build and with the kid!!!!
Cheers mate


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

there is hidden compartments there that is level with the back seats down so i am going to rebuild theese so it can house the amps and xovers.

in the mk5 there is premade holes for a 3 way system so thats gona be all good. hidden behind the doorcard so thats all good as well.

as well there is a new class in emma (european mobile multimedia assosiation) that is based on oem look, the only thing you can do up fron is tweeter pods on the dash, in the boot you can do abaout everything you want i think. and the equipment have to be un modified. also im aiming for sub 2000€ install. and i need to find out a way to cut the power to the backdoors and the amp for that so it wont be used in competitions enabeling me to get into the 5 channel class as well..

thank you for your long post. i dont think i will get done annything b4 i get dad time (12 weeks)!! so we will see if i even are going to enter anny competitions at all though.

oh well. stay tuned : )

ps im drooling over that dynaudio sub thats for sale used here. thatwould be perfect allthough i cant get anny money b4 the 10`th : ( hopefully it wont get sold b4 that


----------



## Nemesys66 (Apr 14, 2010)

For the sub, I first bought a Morel Ultimo 10.
When it arrived, as it wasn't really well packed, the craddle of the sub was completly exploded!!!
I was crying out na forum and a guy told me it wasn't that bad, that i could get a refund and buy a better one for less...
I took a Peerless XLS10 which costs around 60 bucks... and honestly, I didn't regret it at all.
Think about this option too...


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

ouch that hurts, annyway its azngotskills that got it for sale so i think that wont be anny problem at all.. but nevertheless.. il check those out.. 

thanks for your comments sir.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

update, just finished running all the speaker wires, damn those molex connectors in the pillars are a real pain, sorry for not having any photos of this though.

the amp rack is going forward though gona look somthing like this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v221/tellerts/DSC_0218_1042.jpg
allthough im not shure if i am going to have an cover plate on this though, cause i am not shure how to make one : \ well its an other version of what i already got but how to make the holes right and all that. like how low down to the amps do i need it to be if you see what i mean.

i also need to find out how to make it fastend to the car itself.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work so far and I love the variant. VW in da haus!

I NEED to know where you got that dash kit/radio trim though.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

the car is an sports edition with an sport mode on the gearchange 7 speed automatic. i can also choose to use the f1 styled buttons on the steeringweel. sports seats and stiffer setup on the dampers(cant remember the right word for that lol) and it came with cont sport contact 3 rubber : )

oh btw the kid is now7 months 11 kg and abaout 75 cm long, iv started calling him "my bear cub" : P

well.. i presume you mean the "aftermarket" soround(sp?) on the radio, i had the company that installed the radio put it in bought it together with the pioneer unit.

not shure what of theese products it is but its one of them : P
Bilradiospesialisten - 2-DIN Monteringsrammer

thanks for the comments btw


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, that is what I was asking about. Thanks for the link. 

Wonder if they will ship to US?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

was thinking abaout this, just hit the vendor forums and the should have it there, or ask in the help forum or somthing.

i would be REALY surprised if you cant find it somewhere around you.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Like your garage, looks like your headed down the right path,looks good.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you sir. allthought i woulda loved to had simplicityinsound`s clone in the neighbourhood though : P il get around to get a proper shot of the would be amp rack tomorow if the kid behaves himself.

i am waiting for a call from a garrage to see if there is anny posibilities for making holes for some bolts to go through the body of the car to hold all this in place so its not all done though.
need to find out how to make a false top floor there, but it cant be higher than the amps itself or the original false floor wont cover it..


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

okay here is a shot of my amp rack


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

You really went nuts with the damping material, nice. I'm sure it will pay off in the end. Fine looking amp rack too. Nice and sleek.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah overkill... well no more than 50 % coverage for the doors il tell you : P

btw it aint conected yet though


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i need to invest in som sound deadner, iv contacted Don of sounddeadenershowdown but i have yet to receive any response! 

CC


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

did not use those though, he`s probably got alot to do?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

heeaw got sound!!! sounds sweet
allthough i got 2 imidate problems, the frikking phillips sqrew(sp?) on the ep2x remote just broke,annyone got anny ideas for that?

and the ep2x powers on a good 2 seconds before my hdp5, ideas?cause i was thinking of running the hdp5 in 3 channel mode for a upcoming event this weekend
i will upload the recent photos tomorrow when the kid sleeps.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yeeehaw even with a rca mixup and an rca that was not properly connected i won my class in below 2000€ against another that realy should have been compeeted in the 4000€ class. even though i installed the frontset on last monday and i doubt they are run in by now and i had barely adjusted it at all. : ))) had a score of 267 pts.the other guy had some 230 points somthing.

pleased like hell!


----------

